
Confirmed Coronavirus Cases Are Growing Faster in the US Than Any Other Country - doener
https://www.forbes.com/sites/trevornace/2020/03/20/coronavirus-is-growing-faster-in-the-united-states-than-any-other-country-in-the-world/#4eb806657e72
======
tannerbrockwell
Not really surprising at all. There are most likely a higher percentage of
asymptomatic individuals in the US than is expected. From the article: "In the
past week, the number of tests conducted in the United States has increased,
however, the data for the past couple days has not been compiled yet. This
could skew the numbers to look like coronavirus is growing faster, yet we are
simply testing more."

and since we didn't self quarantine and cancel public events sooner we will
see a wider distribution than would have occurred with social distancing.

"Health officials in New York, California and other hard-hit parts of the
country are restricting coronavirus testing to health care workers and people
who are hospitalized, saying the battle to contain the virus is lost[...]" [1]

[1]:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/03/21/coronavirus...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/03/21/coronavirus-
testing-strategyshift/)

------
mattnewport
The article implies that the percentage increase in cases is highest in the US
but that's not actually the case (the list of percentage rates at the bottom
includes several other countries with higher rates). The US seems to have
added the largest absolute number of cases but that's not a particularly
meaningful measure given how widely countries vary in population.

------
Leary
This is actually good news because we are finally doing more testing after
weeks of delay. If we can continue to ramp testing faster than the virus is
spreading, we may actually come out of this okay in a month provided everyone
minimizes their physical contacts.

